# TT ball slide pin



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

After reading about the crash and the trailer coming loose it brought up a question in my mind. The dealer told us to always put a slip pin in the sliding lock that hold onto the ball. Has anyone else been told this and how many lock their slide down when towing? Kirk


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Ours came with a pin atached to the toung of the trailer, hook it up, lock down the slide and slip in the pin.
Rob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ditto here too. All three camper dealers I've bought from told me to use one too. The Jayco dealer even told me that with the WDH I should crank up on the tongue jack to make sure the latch it working correctly. The electric tongue jack makes that process easier now, and something I do everytime out of pure habit now.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I used a lock for years on my pop-up and just transfered it over to the Outback. I wouldn't tow without one.

By the way, I bought a Master Lock "trailer ball latch lock" at Wal Mart and it didn't fit very well so I just put my old padlock from the pop-up back on and it's fine.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We use an actual lock on ours as well.


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I use a butterfly style coupler lock.

Phil


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I just use a pin as well. Its just good insurance and piece of mind.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We use the pin when travelling and the lock when in storage.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Same as Summergames, hitch pin while traveling, lock when storing. The dealer sent me home without the pin, my dad set me up with one that he didn't need.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a lock, and a pin. Lock it in storage, pin it while traveling.
I think some of the potholes around here could jar the coupler loose!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I use the pin too. Not sure but a friend told me that if the Highway Patrol stopped you and it was not pinned you could be given a citation.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I bought one of those "keyed alike" sets from Camping World. Came with a locking hitch pin and tongue pin. Before this I just stuck a small bolt w/nut through the tongue hole.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I use a pin also, why would anyone not use something? Seems foolish to me to leave an open invitation for trouble.

Like Jolly said, some big pothole could possibly cause a problem, ever been on a NY State road?

Just my $0.02


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Dealer sent me home with a bolt and nut set up, I purchased the keyed alike set from camping world and use that. Interesting thought on using a pin during towing, and the lock during storage. Realistically, I don't think it would take me any longer to get the lock off, as it would to take the pin out.

And yes, I have been on a NY State Rd or two in my time, and I can attest that they are only marginally better then CT roads.









That's hurricaines $0.02, plus I'll raise you $0.02









Tim


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I use a locking pin. We were stoped at an in-out for lunch on a trip one time and when we got bact to the rig (i always check my plug and hitch when I stop) I found that someone released my spring pin and pulled the coupler latck open







Some sick individuals think it would be funny to see a tt come lose from a tv. So fist place i could stop to get a locking pin i did and have been using it since.

Jim


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

My 2 cents,

Over the past 10 years I have towed three different trailers, the hitch was secured with a lock both when towing and in storage. Frequently while on a trip we will stop to eat, a rest stop or just to see the sights. I did not want to give the opportunity for some yahoo to pull the pin out of the trailer "just for fun" or out of malice. My motto has always been towing safety first.

Tom sunny


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Using a gorrilla lock here! If we had a fire in the trailer while on the road I would probably pull the pin on the hitch, this one I use a hair-pin cotter. Brian


----------

